# Honda Element (uberX)



## gizattack (Aug 9, 2014)

I drive for uberX with my Honda Element. For those who don't know, the back doors are rear-mounted (suicide doors). There are instances where two passengers choose to sit exclusively in the back, leaving the front-door open for me to close.

Would you guys recommend me to:
A) Get out of my car every time to close it (more professional)
or B) Scoot over to my front-passenger seat to close it and then scoot back to the driver's seat (more casual)

Additional information: I have a 4.93 rating after 105 trips completed and offer bottled water/chewing gum driving in Honolulu, Hawaii.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

with a 4.93 rating it seems you are just fine with exactly what you do now!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing very well.

Uber must have made an exception for HI on the Element. I was not able to get mine approved for Uber or Lyft here. Only 4 seat belts total and the 3-4th doors don't have their own outside handles. It's a great car for the party crowd though with the elevated rear seats and plenty of leg room. I would have loved to be able to use mine.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Hawaii sweet!


----------



## gizattack (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I've been getting out of my car to close the door for my riders if they sit in the back, but I don't open it for them. Also, I noticed that the Element encourages riders to engage in conversation because if they're riding solo, they sit in the front 100% of the time. Not bad.

There were a few 4-passenger rides that I've taken who didn't mind sitting in the back-middle with no seat belt.


LookyLou said:


> Sounds like you are doing very well.
> 
> Uber must have made an exception for HI on the Element. I was not able to get mine approved for Uber or Lyft here. Only 4 seat belts total and the 3-4th doors don't have their own outside handles. It's a great car for the party crowd though with the elevated rear seats and plenty of leg room. I would have loved to be able to use mine.


Interesting. I do know that there is at least one other Element Uber driver on the island because she was one of my riders.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 11, 2015)

I drive a Honda Element for Uber and was told that it is illegal to let anyone ride on the back hump with no seatbelt :/


----------



## kristalyn (Aug 8, 2015)

Goldberry said:


> I drive a Honda Element for Uber and was told that it is illegal to let anyone ride on the back hump with no seatbelt :/


Hey, I'm in Asheville and drive an Element too. I have only driven for Uber a couple days (one of which was New Year's Eve). Several times, more than 3 passengers wanted/expected a ride and I obliged them although my Element only seats 3 other passengers in addition to the driver. What have you done and why doesn't Uber allow drivers to post if they offer 2,3, 4 or more seats and/or why have they okayed drivers w/ Elements?...Many thanks!


----------



## RickyG (Oct 18, 2016)

kristalyn said:


> Hey, I'm in Asheville and drive an Element too. I have only driven for Uber a couple days (one of which was New Year's Eve). Several times, more than 3 passengers wanted/expected a ride and I obliged them although my Element only seats 3 other passengers in addition to the driver. What have you done and why doesn't Uber allow drivers to post if they offer 2,3, 4 or more seats and/or why have they okayed drivers w/ Elements?...Many thanks!


Hey Kristalyn, how'd you get uber to accept your Element in order to drive with them? I'm trying to sign up now and it's not even listed on their vehicles.  please let me know!


----------

